# Any ideas???



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I have a load of 45's, 12 inch singles and LP's from the 70's, 80's and some 90's i think.

Does anyone have any idea if there is somewhere i can sell them. Need to clear them out and havent a clue?

Thnaks in advance.

Kimx  x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ebay?  I know there will quite a few collectors on there and you will get more money for them that way xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You could proabbly find a vintage record shop thast would take them as a job lot if you look around. But, if you sell them as a job lot on Ebay someone might bod for them there. Failing that, car boots but then you run  the risk of not getting rid of the lot.

I love my old vinyl; couldn't part with it for the world! 

C~x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Car booties are a great idea but if you want rid fairly quickly Ebay is defintley the way to go, I have brought many a vinyl from there myself.
You'll tend to get more money for them as collectors tend to scour the pages (I have spent hours trawling pages and pages for LPs, Im now great friends with a chap I brought some off!!)

Corrina xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My DH had loads of them.... So I put them on Ebay... Found out quite a few were worth quite alot... I sold a Iron Madien 12 inch for £50... Starting bid was 99p! I was amazed... DH was happy he bought something to do with golf!  

A few didnt sell, so they are currently collecting dust... DH now want a record player.. Men and there toys  

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

e-bay will def give you more of an audience I found at car boots people want to pay peanuts .. I wish now I had sold mine on e-bay as I had some lovely limited edition picture discs  

Cat x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks i will have a go on ebay. I have some picture & coloured discs too.
Thankyou for all your help.

Kimx  x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

When you pop them up, put a link here (or PM one) as I'd like to have alook at what you've got (I know, I shouldn't becuase I've no room for them either but I am a bit of an avid vinyl collector) 

C~x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'll let you know Caz as soon as i get some time to do them 

Kimx  x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There was a thing on the radio the other day about how records are making a comeback so you should do quite well out of them on e-bay.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Cath.

Caz i have started!!! dont faint there are only a couple at the mo but am planning to add some each day otherwise i will get peed off  There is a wide range so if you dont like these you may like some of the others 
Here is the link to one.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330272768987

Kimx x

/links


----------

